# BLF Chinatown JKD Seminar



## thtackett (Sep 18, 2007)

JKD TURNS 40 - SEMINARS AND CELEBRATION IN OCTOBER

The Foundation will be hosting an Official Bruce Lee Foundation Dinner and Seminar on October 27th and 28th to celebrate the 40th anniversary of Bruce Lee's coining of the term "Jeet Kune Do." The festivities will kick off on Saturday, October 27, 2007 with seminars from 12:00 pm to 5:00 pm at the Alpine Recreation Center in Los Angeles Chinatown (located at 817 Yale Street, Los Angeles, CA 90012, Phone: (213) 485-5448). Later that night, all are invited to attend a dinner at 7:00 pm in Chinatown at The Golden Dragon. The night will include several special guests, a presentation by Shannon Lee regarding the exciting future plans for the BLF, a Q&A session with Linda and Shannon Lee, raffles for special prizes, a display of Bruce Lee memorabilia, a traditional Chinese dinner, and much more. The next day, Sunday, October 28, 2007, seminars will continue from 10:00 am to 5:00 pm at the Alpine Recreation Center. Advisory Members to the Bruce Lee Foundation that have already committed to teaching include Ted Wong, Tim Tackett, Bob Bremer, Tommy Gong, Greg Smith, Gary Cangaanon, Mario Magdangal and Allen Magdangal. Also scheduled is a brief presentation by Advisory Member George Lee about the magnificent equipment he custom built to Bruce Lee's specifications. The list of instructors and speakers is still growing so stay tuned!

The costs for attending the seminars and dinner are as follows:

October 27, 2007 Seminars Only	$65 (price includes t-shirt and certification of attendance)

October 28, 2007 Seminars Only	$65 (price includes t-shirt and certification of attendance)

Both October 27 & 28 Seminars $110 (price includes t-shirt and certification of attendance)

Both October 27 & 28 Seminars $135 (price includes t-shirt, certification 
and Dinner	 of attendance, admission to dinner and one (1) raffle ticket)

October 27, 2007 Dinner Only	$35 (price includes admission to dinner and one (1) raffle ticket)

Of course, all proceeds go to benefit the mission of the BLF to preserve and perpetuate the teachings, art and legacy of Bruce Lee. To reserve your spot now, or if you have any questions or need more information, please contact Tammy at info@bruceleefoundation.org.

If you are looking to spend a night or the weekend in the area, some of the nearby hotels include:

Best Western Dragon Gate Inn (Chinatown) (http://ent.groundspring.org/EmailNow/pub.php?module=URLTracker&cmd=track&j=163017200&u=1608781)

The Ritz Milner Hotel (Downtown LA) (http://ent.groundspring.org/EmailNow/pub.php?module=URLTracker&cmd=track&j=163017200&u=1608782)

The Holiday Inn (Silverlake) (http://ent.groundspring.org/EmailNow/pub.php?module=URLTracker&cmd=track&j=163017200&u=1608783)

Marriot Courtyard (Pasadena) (http://ent.groundspring.org/EmailNow/pub.php?module=URLTracker&cmd=track&j=163017200&u=1608784)

Hilton (Pasadena) 
(http://ent.groundspring.org/EmailNo...=/en/hi/&xch=72918670,UERJUQO5XUH3ICSGBIU2VCQ)


----------

